# roll bar



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

is there a roll bar somewhere that could fit on a hardbody...cant find nothing for a hardbody


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try searching for a "light bar"
roll bars are totaly different...


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

well i want a roll bar lol ..i dont care if it comes from another thruck as long as it fit in the bed...
roll bar
bed bar
use the term you want ..thats what i want ;P lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this link:

https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/hardbody-in-bed-light-bar-p-5892.html


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

exactly what i want...too bad this one looks like crap...do you think one for toyota will fit ??? they look pretty much the same size


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they may look the same but they are not, a roll bar is for protection from roll overs, mounted to the frame etc, a light bar does not offer protection, and is not mounted to the frame, its just a place to mount lights... did you notice the discription in the link? 'light bar"
using "lightbar" will expand your search


----------

